# My New 3.43 ct Tiffany Solitaire Ring Reveal!



## acrowcounted

As some of you may know from reading my previous posts, I originally got engaged in 2007 (married in 2008) with a 1.33 ct H VS1 Tiffany & Co classic solitaire. Last December I upgraded to a 2.44 ct E VS1 from Tiffany but I was never fully satisified and wished I had gone a bit bigger (with lower color) since the upgrade deal is supposed to be a once only thing. Well the ladies at Tiffany were great and they were able to get me approved to exchange the 2.44 ct toward something larger.

Tiffany was supposed to bring in three rings for me to consider; a 3.39 H VVS2, a 3.35 G VS1, and a 3.18 H VVS2. The G color ring was the most expensive but my husband wanted to look at it anyway because he was worried about color in a stone this big. Anyway, I'm not really sure what happened but for some reason the 3.35 G VS1 was unavailable to ship in for me so they brought in a ring with very similar stats instead. Someone in my previous thread made a comment about wanting their rings to be "mind clean" and this totally resonated with me so...

I present to you, my new 6 prong Tiffany & Co solitaire engagement ring. 
3.43 ct G VS1 Ex/Ex/Ex 

(Hubby says "no more jewlery!" )


----------



## acrowcounted

Some modelling shots. (I just LOVE the side profile!)


----------



## lanasyogamama

SO SO SO Gorgeous!!!  You must be in heaven!!!


----------



## MatAllston

OMG!! I love it, it looks amazing on you. Congrats. You make me want to run to Tiffany now to upgrade my classic 1.35c H VS1 to a 2c LOL.


----------



## MissCara

BEEEEEEEEEEEEEAUTIFUL! Congratulations!


----------



## nvie

That's a beautiful ring!


----------



## Nelmi

Wow - that is some serious sparkle! Congratulations


----------



## Sass

OMG is all I have to say, stunning!!!


----------



## Bagaday

It's fantastic!!  Congrats and Enjoy.


----------



## thimp

Gorgeous!!! Congratulations, it looks perfect on you!


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

Sooooo gorgeous!! Congrats!!


----------



## nc.girl

That is absolutely gorgeous! Looks perfect on your finger too; congrats!


----------



## xrysmaxa

Congrats!!!! Stunning!!!


----------



## ame

HOLY. CHIT. That is a MONSTER!!! WOWWEE ZOWEE.  Well done!!! I think that size is fantastic. I bet at the hockey game last night it was on FIRE!


----------



## j0s1e267

LOVE IT!  It's GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## whoops

Wow!!! Loves it! And what an incredible size! You even went larger than the other G! And triple excellent! I'm so happy Tiffany was able to upgrade you again. Beautiful!!!! That is definitely a lot of rock on your finger. G VS1 is one of my absolute favorites. If they had a larger G color when I purchased I would have jumped on it in a heartbeat. 

Do you think you are done upgrading?


----------



## pandapharm

That is one sparkler!! Congrats on your upgrade it looks wonderful!!


----------



## acrowcounted

ame said:


> HOLY. CHIT. That is a MONSTER!!! WOWWEE ZOWEE. Well done!!! I think that size is fantastic. I bet at the hockey game last night it was on FIRE!


 
Thank you, I just love it. It was very difficult to focus on the game last night. And poor DH was paranoid about the ring and kept wanting me to put my hands in my sweatshirt pouch so as to not attract attention. I told him that we bought it so that I could wear it, so he best just get used to it!


----------



## acrowcounted

whoops said:


> Wow!!! Loves it! And what an incredible size! You even went larger than the other G! And triple excellent! I'm so happy Tiffany was able to upgrade you again. Beautiful!!!! That is definitely a lot of rock on your finger. G VS1 is one of my absolute favorites. If they had a larger G color when I purchased I would have jumped on it in a heartbeat.
> 
> Do you think you are done upgrading?


 

I was surprised when I saw the size of the ring (on the little label). My SA hadn't told me that it was different than the one we had researched but it was only 1% more in price and I was already in love with it so I figured why not!  I'm definitely done upgrading. I think DH will take it away and lock it up if I even mention anything about wanting something bigger.  With this upgrade, I'm now at my (and my husband's) threshhold of being "too big". Any bigger and it would be too gaudy and probably assumed to be fake (especialy since I'm only 29). BUT I am going to invest ten bucks in a cheap "1 carat" CZ solitaire to keep in my jewelry box next to this one at night to give me perspective and gaurd against Diamond Shrinkage Syndrome.


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

Stunning!!! Congrats!


----------



## GucciObsessed

Congratulations!!! You have a dream ring! It is absolutely stunning!!! Do you mind my asking your ring size? Also what are the mm measurements of the diamond. (Trying to gauge how a similar sized ring would look on my hand, lol).


----------



## acrowcounted

GucciObsessed said:


> Congratulations!!! You have a dream ring! It is absolutely stunning!!! Do you mind my asking your ring size? Also what are the mm measurements of the diamond. (Trying to gauge how a similar sized ring would look on my hand, lol).


 
Thank you for your sweet comments. I'm a ring size 6. The size of the stone is 9.59mm x 9.64mm (almost a full centimeter!). I think a 3 ct would look perfect on your hand! (enabling 101)


----------



## ame

acrowcounted said:


> Thank you, I just love it. It was very difficult to focus on the game last night. And poor DH was paranoid about the ring and kept wanting me to put my hands in my sweatshirt pouch so as to not attract attention. I told him that we bought it so that I could wear it, so he best just get used to it!


I wouldn't have been remotely invested in that game! LOL! Id've been taking pics with my phone. Staring at it. Eating Nachoes. Washing my hands. Drying it daintily. Staring at it more. Blinding players. lol  



acrowcounted said:


> BUT I am going to invest ten bucks in a cheap "1 carat" CZ solitaire to keep in my jewelry box next to this one at night to give me perspective and gaurd against Diamond Shrinkage Syndrome.


It would be nice to have that size on my paw but no one I know would ever dare think it's real lol

I would be keeping that one in it's Tiffany Ring Box next to my bed! 

Speaking of those ring boxes...I wanted to beg you to buy one off you if you had multiples  They won't replace mine unless I make another high jewelry purchase (her words, not mine) but the hinge is not working right anymore


----------



## GucciObsessed

Thank you!!! Seriously your ring is just SO stunning! I cannot imagine how blinding it looks in person. I am sure you are going to get almost daily compliments and comments! I have a 2.6 carat which measures roughly 9mm so I was curious how much bigger your specs would look on my size 5 finger. No need to enable... I am good at doing that myself! lol


----------



## dialv

Wow, your ring is breathtaking.


----------



## neverenoughbags

I love your wedding band.  It goes great with your size stone.  How many mm is your band?  Is it from tiffany's as well?  Honestly, it's a lovely ring and I would waste so much time just staring at it...LOL


----------



## EMMY

Just stunning!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## brulee

Beautiful!!!


----------



## bextasy

Wow gorgeous new ring!!! Enjoy it


----------



## Bag*Snob

That ring is HUGE.  Beautiful.


----------



## acrowcounted

neverenoughbags said:


> I love your wedding band. It goes great with your size stone. How many mm is your band? Is it from tiffany's as well? Honestly, it's a lovely ring and I would waste so much time just staring at it...LOL


 
Aww thanks. My wedding band is the Tiffany channel set half eternity. I think it was 2.5mm? I just remember that it was around $2400 which, before this week's price increase, mapped to the 2.5mm.


----------



## ame

It is THE PERFECT WIDTH for your e-ring. I mean, PER-FECT.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Wow, very beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## ahertz

W O W! 

Congrats on this stunner!


----------



## ayla

Stunning ! Congrats on your new ring !


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Wow!  Just WOW!


----------



## kohl_mascara

All I coukd think in my head when I saw this was "holy shiznits."  You are definitely blessed with many beautiful things and a wonderful dh! Congrats! She's beyond stunning and what mere words can describe


----------



## oogiewoogie

Definitely a stunner!!! Congrats on your upgrade.. it's beeauuuttiifull!!


----------



## Contessa

You've still got your 10th to look forward to 

In the meantime, I think this will do nicely!


----------



## Mininana

What a gorgeous ring!! Congrats!


----------



## whoops

acrowcounted said:


> I was surprised when I saw the size of the ring (on the little label). My SA hadn't told me that it was different than the one we had researched but it was only 1% more in price and I was already in love with it so I figured why not!  I'm definitely done upgrading. I think DH will take it away and lock it up if I even mention anything about wanting something bigger.  With this upgrade, I'm now at my (and my husband's) threshhold of being "too big". Any bigger and it would be too gaudy and probably assumed to be fake (especialy since I'm only 29). BUT I am going to invest ten bucks in a cheap "1 carat" CZ solitaire to keep in my jewelry box next to this one at night to give me perspective and gaurd against Diamond Shrinkage Syndrome.



This sounds even better than the first one! You lucky lucky girl! 

Hehe maybe instead of a 1 carat solitaire, get some 2 tcw studs and put them next to the e-ring. Hehe save the $10 and go for something you can wear! Lol tell DH that it's not a jewelry purchase so much as it's an investment for shrinkage security. 

Wow! Two upgrades by 29.... The only thing I expect to upgrade by then is my pants size!


----------



## Babilu

WOW...gorgeous!!!! Just gorgeous!!!! 
What size finger are you?

I want to get an upgrade myself (in a few years) so I wonder how a diamond that size would look on my tiny finger...


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think your ring brought good luck to the Bruins, yay!  You have to wear it when you watch the game tomorrow!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

acrowcounted said:


> Some modelling shots. (I just LOVE the side profile!)



Okay GEEZE LOUISE that is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's like a skating rink on your finger! I'd say we're ring twins but it's more like my ring's big big big big sister!   LOVE LOVE LOOOOOOVE it!


----------



## surfergirljen

lanasyogamama said:


> I think your ring brought good luck to the Bruins, yay!  You have to wear it when you watch the game tomorrow!!!



BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! 

GO CANUCKS GO!!!!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

That is a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## Contessa

whoops said:


> Wow! Two upgrades by 29.... The only thing I expect to upgrade by then is my pants size!


 
LOL!!! If I had to start over, I'd charge a carat per every year of marriage!!! 



Babilu said:


> WOW...gorgeous!!!! Just gorgeous!!!!
> What size finger are you?
> 
> I want to get an upgrade myself (in a few years) so I wonder how a diamond that size would look on my tiny finger...


 
YOU behave!!!!! I notice you always emerge from the woodwork during these amazing reveals! Your set is just gorgeous Missy!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Congrats!


----------



## ame

whoops said:


> This sounds even better than the first one! You lucky lucky girl!
> 
> Hehe maybe instead of a 1 carat solitaire, get some 2 tcw studs and put them next to the e-ring. Hehe save the $10 and go for something you can wear! Lol tell DH that it's not a jewelry purchase so much as it's an investment for shrinkage security.
> 
> Wow! Two upgrades by 29.... The only thing I expect to upgrade by then is my pants size!




I can't even imagine a 10 year or 20 year upgrade! lol!



Babilu said:


> WOW...gorgeous!!!! Just gorgeous!!!!
> What size finger are you?


I think she said she's a size 6. Im just like...gawking at this ring over and over!


----------



## ame

Contessa said:


> LOL!!! If I had to start over, I'd charge a carat per every year of marriage!!!


Only 6 years in but I deserve 2ct per year.


----------



## mcb100

it's gorgeous! congrats


----------



## Contessa

ame said:


> Only 6 years in but I deserve 2ct per year.


 
I was starting at 1 to be polite 

But a 10 carat Eternity band wouldn't be so bad now, would it? Where's Lanasyogamama?


----------



## alex.losee

Holy diamond! Beautiful!


----------



## juicyjeans

it's amazing! Congrats


----------



## originalheather

The ring is absolutely stunning!  The perfect size, the perfect fit with your band--love it!


----------



## dusty paws

simply stunning! congrats!


----------



## ceya

Nice!

Do you know Tiffany sells plain platinum setting?  Am looking one for my small stone


----------



## neverenoughbags

acrowcounted said:


> Aww thanks. My wedding band is the Tiffany channel set half eternity. I think it was 2.5mm? I just remember that it was around $2400 which, before this week's price increase, mapped to the 2.5mm.


 
It might even be the 3mm... its now $3,125..  It really is a lovely set!


----------



## ChanelHoarder

Your ring is absolutely stunning!! (as everyone else has said! ) You can definitely tell how nice the diamond is in the pictures! Amazing choice!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

WOOOOOOWW  LOVE IT!! congrats! hypnotize me that jewel LOL
and it is sooo huge!! hope someday I had one like this


----------



## Swanky

It's gorgeous!!!  Enjoy it!


----------



## Bentley1

Holy Smokes!!!  Congrats, it is amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## Candice0985

lanasyogamama said:


> I think your ring brought good luck to the Bruins, yay!  You have to wear it when you watch the game tomorrow!!!


DON'T WEAR IT TOMORROW


----------



## acrowcounted

kohl_mascara said:


> All I coukd think in my head when I saw this was "holy shiznits."  You are definitely blessed with many beautiful things and a wonderful dh! Congrats! She's beyond stunning and what mere words can describe



Thanks kohl! I blame the ladies of tPF, with your amazing yellow sola leading the way, for skewing my perspective with all those gorgeous elaborate settings and halos. Its really got me crazed for finger coverage. But I'm a simple and classic jewelry kind of girl and I wanted my wedding band to sit flush with the e-ring so a jumbo solitaire was the only way to go. I am blessed. Its been a hard few months for my family and with a potential 20% price increase looming, DH decided the time was right to splurge and get me my dream ring once and for all. (Plus I think he was secretly sick of hearing about diamonds and rings! )


----------



## acrowcounted

Contessa said:


> You've still got your 10th to look forward to
> 
> In the meantime, I think this will do nicely!



The store manager at Tiffany suggested something similar on our way out the door. DH gave her the stink eye. (in a playful way)


----------



## acrowcounted

lanasyogamama said:


> I think your ring brought good luck to the Bruins, yay!  You have to wear it when you watch the game tomorrow!!!



You think I'm ever taking it off?!   j/k

The Tiffany people all knew that we were headed to the game so as we were leaving the security guard told me to blind Luongo with it from the stands. I guess it worked. haha


----------



## acrowcounted

surfergirljen said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> GO CANUCKS GO!!!!!



Thanks Jen! I wouldn't have even tried to exchange the ring if it weren't for you and a couple other tPFers who had mentioned that such a thing was possible. 

Tomorrow night's hockey game should be really good. May the best team win!


----------



## katie09

Wow, i love love it! Congratulations on a stunning ring!


----------



## acrowcounted

Thank you everyone for your very sweet comments. There are some things that only tPFers would really appreciate and understand.


----------



## mrsb5810

acrowcounted said:


> Some modelling shots. (I just LOVE the side profile!)


Wow that's huge but stunning! Even if lack of funds wasn't an issue, I don't have hands as nice that to carry it off!  Congratulations! x


----------



## daluu

now THAT'S a rock....congrats!


----------



## akkmv

So beautiful! Drool...


----------



## skyqueen

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Fabulous, fabulous ring! You could set a cocktail on that baby


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Wow!  Congrats!!  Beautiful!


----------



## xolvxo

That is amazingly beautiful!!!  What a classic!  I love your taste!


----------



## Babilu

Contessa said:


> LOL!!! If I had to start over, I'd charge a carat per every year of marriage!!!
> 
> 
> 
> YOU behave!!!!! I notice you always emerge from the woodwork during these amazing reveals! Your set is just gorgeous Missy!



Hahahaha...well you girls keep on tempting me with all these beauties!!!! Not my fault!

And now you're even giving me the idea to start charging a carat per year..hmmmmmm....

What is a girl to do?


----------



## ame

I think I need more photos of this ring.

No, I am sure of it. I need more photos of this ring.


----------



## acrowcounted

Here are two more that I just posted in the Engagement Ring thread. Hopefully the sun will come out one of these days and I can get some in natural light.


----------



## LDDChanel

Absolutely stunning! Congrats and enjoy it!


----------



## tiffanylove

SOOOOOOOOOOO GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

Wow need I say more. Congrats.


----------



## HauteMama

Completely amazing ring. Congratulations!


----------



## Leaf

Acrowcounted, it is STUNNING. So glad you were able to get it!!!


----------



## sniderms

i fainted at the sight of the beauty...then my husband grab my computer and fainted too!!! lol...j/k....CONGRATS that is one stunner!


----------



## ChanelHoarder

one more time for good measure:


----------



## mp4

Wear it in good health!


----------



## Pure-LA

Wow, you're ring rocks


----------



## ktdid

Wow! I rarely see a ring that I like better than my own but yours is simply gorgeous!!! Wear it in good health


----------



## zjajkj

nice! Gratz


----------



## chpwhy

thank you for sharing. Its gorgeous!!.. I love It!..


----------



## lanasyogamama

Contessa said:


> I was starting at 1 to be polite
> 
> But a 10 carat Eternity band wouldn't be so bad now, would it? Where's Lanasyogamama?



I will just keep praying to the jewelry Gods (DH) to remember me on my 10th anniversary next year!  I don't even want a big one!  I want it for daily wear!


----------



## ame

acrowcounted said:


> Here are two more that I just posted in the Engagement Ring thread. Hopefully the sun will come out one of these days and I can get some in natural light.


*swwooon* cannot wait for sun 

I know your pain there. Hopefully we get sun again. We're back in the tornado cycle here again. Ugh.


----------



## periogirl28

Love your new ring, it looks great on and the band is beautiful with it! Congrats!


----------



## CMM

Stunning!


----------



## acrowcounted

When I got home from work today, it was still nice and sunny out so I decided to sit out on the deck and do some fun summer reading. (I'm a bit of a Harry Potter fan.)  Here are some more pics.

(Don't tell DH that I took the ring off my finger while outside! )


----------



## pazt

gorgeous ring! congrats!


----------



## ame

acrowcounted said:


> When I got home from work today, it was still nice and sunny out so I decided to sit out on the deck and do some fun summer reading. (I'm a bit of a Harry Potter fan.)  Here are some more pics.
> 
> (Don't tell DH that I took the ring off my finger while outside! )



OMG! Dang I love that ring!!! That stone is amazing!!!! You have some really pretty hands, btw.


----------



## kbella86




----------



## neverenoughbags

OMG.....   LOVE.....soooooo jealous!


----------



## mayajuliana

Holy cow!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Koga

Stunning e-ring! It's the perfect size for that setting. I tried 5 carat at Tiffanys and it felt way too big on my hands.


----------



## acrowcounted

Koga said:


> Stunning e-ring! It's the perfect size for that setting. I tried 5 carat at Tiffanys and it felt way too big on my hands.


 
Yes, owning a 5 ct would just be _terrible!   _


----------



## ame

I wouldn't turn it down lol!


----------



## Koga

acrowcounted said:


> Yes, owning a 5 ct would just be _terrible!  _


Well, sometimes bigger isn't better


----------



## CathayC

OMG your Tiffany is breathtakingly amaaaaaaaaaaaaazing!!!


----------



## Babilu

acrowcounted said:


> Yes, owning a 5 ct would just be _terrible!   _



Hahahahaha....I think just the thought of owning such a beauty would make me faint...


----------



## lovely_bag

I am new to the upgrade-business. How does it work? 
You take the same ring and exchange the stone? 
Does tiffany buy the smaller stone back? 

I assume this only works for prong-settings?

This is very interesting indeed!


----------



## acrowcounted

lovely_bag said:


> I am new to the upgrade-business. How does it work?
> You take the same ring and exchange the stone?
> Does tiffany buy the smaller stone back?
> 
> I assume this only works for prong-settings?
> 
> This is very interesting indeed!



There are a few threads on this topic so try a search for more info, but yes, it works like an exchange. Assuming its in great condition, Tiffany accepts the original ring back (in its entirety) and deducts the original price of the original ring (minus a small fee for remounting/restocking) from the price of a new ring that is at least double the cost. I think some independent jewelers will work with you to buy back your original stone if it was from them and you're buying another from them, but I have no experience in this area.


----------



## ajeny

SO Gorgeous! Looks perfect on your finger.


----------



## lovely_bag

acrowcounted said:


> There are a few threads on this topic so try a search for more info, but yes, it works like an exchange. Assuming its in great condition, Tiffany accepts the original ring back (in its entirety) and deducts the original price of the original ring (minus a small fee for remounting/restocking) from the price of a new ring that is at least double the cost. I think some independent jewelers will work with you to buy back your original stone if it was from them and you're buying another from them, but I have no experience in this area.


Thank you for the explanation! 

Does this mean Tiffany's sells used rings, too? Where to the rings go after they take them back?


----------



## ame

The stones can and are probably "used" but that's the same everywhere. The setting is probably sent back to NYC and melted down and re-refined.


----------



## Blo0ondi

Lovely... congrats!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Arrow, you brought it home for the Bruins!!!


----------



## mspera

Gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Stunning!


----------



## purselover2008

Congratulations!!! it is so gorgeous!


----------



## baglover1973

wow! just wow! you are one lucky lady!


----------



## Liya

Gorgeous!!! Wear it in the best of health!


----------



## buni88

Wow!!! Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Kissmark

Wow its so gorgeous!!!! I've just stareted to think about upgrading mine, now I'm so motivated to start the project asap!
If you don't mind me asking, do you think younwill he wearing it everyday? Or just on special occasions?


----------



## acrowcounted

Kissmark said:


> Wow its so gorgeous!!!! I've just stareted to think about upgrading mine, now I'm so motivated to start the project asap!
> If you don't mind me asking, do you think younwill he wearing it everyday? Or just on special occasions?



I'm wearing it everyday. It really doesn't seem all that huge after wearing it for a few days, although my extended relatives did fuss and fawn all over it when they noticed it at the family cookout yesterday.


----------



## Denaroo

*This is the most perfect gorgeous ring!! It looks fabulous on your hand and I love it, congratulations!!*


----------



## CafeLatte

Fabulous upgrade!!!! 3+ carat is TDF!!!!


----------



## Scud

Amazing.


----------



## bambistyle

wow... gorgeous ring!! :Q____


----------



## monokuro

Absolutely gorgeous! I would be 'content' with that ring...... (regards to the no more jewelry comment).. haha XD


----------



## tiffanylove

HOLY SPARKLE! THAT IS GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## tiffanystar

Wow!!!!


----------



## Orchidlady

So gorgeous that I'm speechless....


----------



## vancleef fan

GORGEOUS !!  Many congrats, enjoy it


----------



## antakusuma

acrowcounted said:


> Some modelling shots. (I just LOVE the side profile!)



i love every profile of this ring!


----------



## Kathd

I'm speechless. Seriously!


----------



## Greentea

I completely die!


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

Fantastic Tiffany ring, that is amazing!


----------



## scarlet555

I demand more hand shots!  Updated ones too!


----------



## ame

I watched part of the Bruins game last night and was half looking for a monster rock to blind me from teh stands


----------



## acrowcounted

Aww thanks girls! Everyone is so sweet. (I was shocked to see my reveal bumped from months ago. My first immediate thought when seeing the thread title was "oh my gosh, I can't believe someone else got the exact same ring as me from Tiffany."  I guess I was having an airhead moment.)


----------



## Hurrem1001

Oh. My. God. That is spectacular! Congrats op!


----------



## ashiraya

This is absolutely gorgeous ring


----------



## Chrisy

Congratulation!  It's a beauty no girls can resist.


----------



## kohl_mascara

acrowcounted said:


> Aww thanks girls! Everyone is so sweet. (I was shocked to see my reveal bumped from months ago. My first immediate thought when seeing the thread title was "oh my gosh, I can't believe someone else got the exact same ring as me from Tiffany."  I guess I was having an airhead moment.)



LOL, you're too cute!


----------



## LovesRings

Your ring is a Beauty! Congrats


----------



## MrsWashington

so lovely!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

acrowcounted said:


> When I got home from work today, it was still nice and sunny out so I decided to sit out on the deck and do some fun summer reading. (I'm a bit of a Harry Potter fan.)  Here are some more pics.
> 
> (Don't tell DH that I took the ring off my finger while outside! )



Good Lord that is spectacular!!!  You must need sunglasses just to look at it!!!


----------



## ABClalala A

OMG!!!! That's beautiful beautiful ring. I love love it!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## yanster

beautiful! wear it in good health! congratulations on the upgrade!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Absolutely stunning ring! It looks just perfect on your hand! Congrats!


----------



## kobe939

What a beauty ring and a darling husband! Congrats!!!


----------



## loves

simply stunning! major congrats, it's beautiful on you


----------



## i_heart_fashion

Beautiful ring!! 

I'm currently in the process of upgrading my .52 tiffany round brilliant with channel set band to a 1 carat. How long did the whole process take for you?! Did it take awhile to bring your ring in from another store?!


----------



## Machick333

omg... i'm going to pass out! stunning!!!!! love the solitaire setting


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Beautiful ring.
Looks even larger than the carat weight posted. 


acrowcounted said:


> Some modelling shots. (I just LOVE the side profile!)


----------



## SouthernBelle02

Holy diamond!!! That's one BEAUTIFUL ring! It's simple and that's what makes it so stunning! You're a lucky lady


----------



## anne.A

that ring= PERFECTION!!! You wear it beautifully, you're a one lucky girl and congrats on the engagement


----------



## acrowcounted

i_heart_fashion said:


> Beautiful ring!!
> 
> I'm currently in the process of upgrading my .52 tiffany round brilliant with channel set band to a 1 carat. How long did the whole process take for you?! Did it take awhile to bring your ring in from another store?!



Yes, it can take a little while. It took about a week from selecting some rings in the system to getting them mailed in. (From Honolulu and Beverly Hills to Boston) It can take longer than that if the ring you want to see is currently on hold for someone else at another store. The SAs should be able to give you a decent estimate on when the rings will be in (they'll know if they are on hold for someone else.) Good luck and congrats on the upgrade! Its a very exciting process!


----------



## i_heart_fashion

acrowcounted said:


> Yes, it can take a little while. It took about a week from selecting some rings in the system to getting them mailed in. (From Honolulu and Beverly Hills to Boston) It can take longer than that if the ring you want to see is currently on hold for someone else at another store. The SAs should be able to give you a decent estimate on when the rings will be in (they'll know if they are on hold for someone else.) Good luck and congrats on the upgrade! Its a very exciting process!



Thanks for the info!! I will definitely check with my SA to get an estimate! Were you able to get a decent amound back from your previous rings?! Mine got sent to New York last week to get appraised and I'm waiting to hear back!!


----------



## acrowcounted

i_heart_fashion said:


> Thanks for the info!! I will definitely check with my SA to get an estimate! Were you able to get a decent amound back from your previous rings?! Mine got sent to New York last week to get appraised and I'm waiting to hear back!!



Got the full price back minus a $500 or $600 fee (I forget exactly how much it was at this point) each time.


----------



## i_heart_fashion

acrowcounted said:


> Got the full price back minus a $500 or $600 fee (I forget exactly how much it was at this point) each time.



Wow, that's great!


----------



## alessia70

wow!! round cut isnt my favorite cut, but yours make me want it soooo badly! what a beauty!!


----------



## cung

love your setting, so timeless. If I am going to upgrade to 1.5ct or bigger, definitely will go for it.


----------



## I'll take two

Gorgeous ring congrats


----------



## pinksugarplum

Simply gorgeous! And it looks absolutely perfect and classic on your hand. Enjoy your upgrade!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## P10SHC

hi there i have a modest 1.1 tiffany diamond solitaire engagement ring and i am now looking at wedding bands. i have a size 5 finger and like the channel set band but cant decide on the width of the band should i go for 2mm or 2.5 mm? i know 3mm is too overpowering and was more designed to compliment the larger stones. can anyone please offer me some advice it would be much appreciated?


----------



## ame

I would start your own thread but I think the 2mm would be perfect. In the Jewelry Reference Threads, I posted pics of the 2mm Channel Set with my 1.15 ct stone.


----------



## acrowcounted

P10SHC said:


> hi there i have a modest 1.1 tiffany diamond solitaire engagement ring and i am now looking at wedding bands. i have a size 5 finger and like the channel set band but cant decide on the width of the band should i go for 2mm or 2.5 mm? i know 3mm is too overpowering and was more designed to compliment the larger stones. can anyone please offer me some advice it would be much appreciated?



Definitely go in and try them each on with your ering. I really don't think you could go wrong with either band but the thinner one may give your main stone more room to shine on its own.


----------



## lizzyq

Amazing ring!  Thank you for sharing all the lovely photos and details on the T & Co. upgrade process.  It's so fun to follow your e-ring evolution, congrats!


----------



## Love rocks

Such a lucky lady, that ring is stunning.


----------



## StylishFarmer

Beautiful !! My husband is great but I wish HE wants to upgrade my humble 1.1 ct diamond. He had no problem shelling out $50k for a tractor but baulks at a diamond!!!


----------



## loves

Stunning! Congrats


----------



## EpiFanatic

Omg that sucker is HUGE!!!  Congratulations!!   Looks perfect on your finger!


----------



## pandorabox

ame said:
			
		

> HOLY. CHIT. That is a MONSTER!!! WOWWEE ZOWEE.  Well done!!! I think that size is fantastic. I bet at the hockey game last night it was on FIRE!



Lol!!! My thoughts exactly.  .


----------



## zaraha

acrowcounted said:
			
		

> Some modelling shots. (I just LOVE the side profile!)



Your ring is so beautiful, I love, love love it.  I keeping coming back your thread to look at ur ring.  hope my DH would notice but after spending 20k and more for Chanel bags with in 4 months I doubt he will upgrade my Tiffany ring anytime soon.


----------



## j0s1e267

acrowcounted said:


> As some of you may know from reading my previous posts, I originally got engaged in 2007 (married in 2008) with a 1.33 ct H VS1 Tiffany & Co classic solitaire. Last December I upgraded to a 2.44 ct E VS1 from Tiffany but I was never fully satisified and wished I had gone a bit bigger (with lower color) since the upgrade deal is supposed to be a once only thing. Well the ladies at Tiffany were great and they were able to get me approved to exchange the 2.44 ct toward something larger.
> 
> Tiffany was supposed to bring in three rings for me to consider; a 3.39 H VVS2, a 3.35 G VS1, and a 3.18 H VVS2. The G color ring was the most expensive but my husband wanted to look at it anyway because he was worried about color in a stone this big. Anyway, I'm not really sure what happened but for some reason the 3.35 G VS1 was unavailable to ship in for me so they brought in a ring with very similar stats instead. Someone in my previous thread made a comment about wanting their rings to be "mind clean" and this totally resonated with me so...
> 
> I present to you, my new 6 prong Tiffany & Co solitaire engagement ring.
> 3.43 ct G VS1 Ex/Ex/Ex
> 
> (Hubby says "no more jewlery!" )


 
Your upgrade is just mind blowing!  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## advokaitplm

It looks absolutely stunning on you! Wear it in good health and all the best!


----------



## jhs216

Wow. That's one beautiful ring.


----------



## CATEYES

Jees!!  Rock of ages a crowcounted!!  Good for you!


----------



## Docjeun

Gorgeous, gorgeous, is all I can say!


----------



## BlueLoula

Congrats !!!! Beautiful  not something i will wear but love it on others !!!!


----------



## MikeandEs

Lucky girl!! Absolutely stunning


----------



## krawford




----------



## JumpyTigerQ

I LOVEEE your ring!!! soo gorgeous!!


----------



## etk123

I love when this thread gets bumped


----------



## Zophie

Loooove your ring! It's stunning !!!


----------



## phoebe_0526

Wow Gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## Lovefour

So beautiful!!!


----------



## amrx87

Omg gorgeous!! Congrats!!


----------



## Gerry

Wowzers, your ring is definitely the bomb!! Do you know what cut the diamond is? Is it round brilliant, old mine cut or something else? It is scintillating to the max.


----------



## maq1112

acrowcounted said:


> Some modelling shots. (I just LOVE the side profile!)




OMG so pretty!!!


----------



## Nathaliechen

This is the most beautiful ring!
Congrats!!!


----------



## lovebling

Absolutely stunning


----------



## Greentea

ame said:


> HOLY. CHIT. That is a MONSTER!!! WOWWEE ZOWEE.  Well done!!! I think that size is fantastic. I bet at the hockey game last night it was on FIRE!



Can't say it any better! LOL! And so true!


----------



## bespoke_vicky

acrowcounted said:


> Some modelling shots. (I just LOVE the side profile!)



ABSOLUTELY STUNNING! WOWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## ame

I love that this thread got bumped again. I needed to gawk at this baby one more time.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Love this ring so much!  Jealous!  Lol.  In a nice way of course...


----------



## HotRedBag

Congratsssssssss! ITS STUNNING!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Thanks girls! 

Sadly for the ring, I recently became a Mommy so the diamond has been spending more time in the jewelry box/safe so as not to scratch my Little Man. At least the baby is equally as gorgeous (in my humble unbiased Mommy opinion ).


----------



## ame

acrowcounted said:


> Thanks girls!
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly for the ring, I recently became a Mommy so the diamond has been spending more time in the jewelry box/safe so as not to scratch my Little Man. At least the baby is equally as gorgeous (in my humble unbiased Mommy opinion ).




He's so cute!


----------



## Rocket_girl

Bumping again - only 8 years since the last. I’ve been around here (PB) for more then a decade - this is one of the most fun threads I’ve ever read — including the infamous testicle bag posts from even longer ago.

You ladies are HILARIOUS and generous and kind. Ame, I’ve been on a deep dive through the diamond posts of late and have learned from you. Thank you. 

I just got a surprise upgrade from 1.5 to 2.08 - and that made my eyes bug out. This ring, wow. Ring goals. (I may or may not be having an acute attack of DSS on my 2 CT right now…)

You’re refreshingly grounded and even irreverent in talking about your breathtaking ring.You’re awesome. Hope your (not so little anymore) guy is doing well, and you’re back to wearing this baby every day!

Though if you have an upgrade to share… WE WILL GAZE UPON IT LOVINGLY!!!


----------



## Di Michelle

acrowcounted said:


> Some modelling shots. (I just LOVE the side profile!)


Wow, that's some rock.


----------

